# Safari update



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Busy day for software updates. New Safari just up.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

I downloaded the Twitter Extension and it is pretty cool.
I also downloaded the Weather.com extension but cannot figure out how it works? No visible signs of it on the Tool Bar?

Have fun!

DavidH


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Extensions Gallery (official one) for Safari is now available too:

Apple - Safari - Safari Extensions Gallery


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Tried the weather extension. Seems to be for US only.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Found Work Around for Weather Extension*



arminia said:


> Tried the weather extension. Seems to be for US only.


I found a work around for the Weather Extension.
Instead of putting a US Postal Code in the Extension Preference copy and paste in the Weather.com URL for your Canadian City.

Example for Hamilton, ON:
Hamilton Weather Forecast and Conditions

Once I typed in the above URL into the Postal Code it worked great.
I just touch the icon in the Safari Menu Bar and there it is.

Works great.

DavidH


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ok, so - how the heck do you change it to Celsius?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Ok, so - how the heck do you change it to Celsius?


Tick the "Celsius" button 

Working fine here.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Its in the Preferences*



CubaMark said:


> Ok, so - how the heck do you change it to Celsius?


Go to Safari Preferences
Choose the "Extensions" icon and you will see a listing of all your Extensions
Choose the Weather.com Extension and it will provide any options/preferences that are available. In the case of the Weather.com Extension choose the Celsius "radio button".

Enjoy
DavidH


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DavidH said:


> ... ... ...
> I also downloaded the Weather.com extension but cannot figure out how it works? No visible signs of it on the Tool Bar?
> Have fun!
> DavidH


It ended up in my bookmarks bar as 'Weather WWJ' and I just typed in Sidney BC for a location and it all works - complete with various webcams of the area as an option.

If your bookmarks bar is overflowing, click the >> at the right to possibly find it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ok - found the Celsius option in Prefs, thanks. It does display red tag indicating the current temperature in Celsius in the toolbar. But - clicking the button takes you to that city's page on Weather.com, where everything is still in Fahrenheit.

Also... I guess the icon will change with the weather... but I was hoping for something with a bit more "oomph!"... I remember seeing a Firefox extension for weather that put the five-day forecast in coloured icons in the empty space in your toolbar... that was nice... this is just... meh.

*update:* found the F / C button - top right of the page, far away from where one would naturally look. Great design, Weather.com!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I've also figured out that all you need is the End of the URL for a Canadian city:

ie: For Toronto it's: CAXX0504

From the weather.com URL: Toronto Weather Forecast and Conditions


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm looking forward to finding out whether this update is going to fix all the problems so many of us have with 5.0. After the hassle of reverting back to 4.0.5, I don't feel like being a guinea pig and finding out.

squeak squeak squeak


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FWIW, something ain't quite right in the mix of Safari 5.0.1, Glims 1.0b25 and Application Enhancer / FruitMenu 3.7.4b4... an odd freeze today... nothing in the crash logs...


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*Safari and Shutterfly*

So far, updated Safari has opened Shutterfly successfully all the time. Patience is rewarded!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Safari 5.0.1 update install and I end up with the old insecure Flash version MAC 10,0,45,2!!!

OK, I know that Apple and Adobe's Flash are at war with the mobile devices, but this is bizarre with an Intel iMac running 10.5.8!!

After the update I noticed very slow and very jerky scrolling in long text sites even though the page appeared to have fully loaded. If waiting for a while, scrolling was faster and smoother as if the web page finally loaded properly.

This used to be a 'jerky scrolling' problem with some sites if an old Flash version was installed - even if the page wasn't using Flash.

So, doing a 'Flash version check' I discovered that the Safari 5.0.1 update seems to have installed the older MAC 10,0,45,2 version which I had updated to 10.1.53.64 weeks ago.

So now off to update my Flash version again and see if that improves the jerky slow scrolling.

Gheese Apple, don't mess with my previously updated Flash install!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm also at 10.0.45.2 (via Adobe's Flash Checker)- but if you look at the "Installed Plug-Ins" under Safari's "Help" menu, you may notice something odd... have you installed Click2Flash (as I have?). Looks like Safari uses the C2F version of Flash rather than anything we may install directly... not even sure if that makes sense, but...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Good point CubaMark and I think you're right. And yes I had C2F installed and plugin page says:
application/x-shockwave-flash	ClickToFlash 1.6b9

Edit added: Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45 — from file “ClickToFlash.webplugin”.

How come C2F is still beta and still using the old Flash with no update since 2010-04-01??

But fluke or not and I don't think so, I have my smooth and non jerky intermittent scrolling back when viewing some of the previous problem pages from my history list in Safari 5.0.1.

The only thing I did was to download and install the latest Flash 10.1.53.64 and shut down and reboot which I also did after the Safari 5.0.1 install and after its reboot procedure.

I was beginning to suspect the new weather extension I had installed, which is presently turned Off or the 'Safari cookies' I had only just installed previously.

So here's a possible solution if others have jerky slow Safari 5.0.1 scrolling problems - update the installed Flash to the latest version. And just maybe...

Now to go and turn On my Safari extensions in its Preference tab and see what happens. ;-)


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Have you looked at WeatherDock?*



CubaMark said:


> Ok - found the Celsius option in Prefs, thanks. It does display red tag indicating the current temperature in Celsius in the toolbar. But - clicking the button takes you to that city's page on Weather.com, where everything is still in Fahrenheit.
> 
> Also... I guess the icon will change with the weather... but I was hoping for something with a bit more "oomph!"... I remember seeing a Firefox extension for weather that put the five-day forecast in coloured icons in the empty space in your toolbar... that was nice... this is just... meh.
> 
> *update:* found the F / C button - top right of the page, far away from where one would naturally look. Great design, Weather.com!


I use it on both iMac and MBP ... I like the menu function and multiple locales!
And Fred will even speak the weather....HA!

WeatherDock 2.5.1 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Without adding yet another application, we have always found accuwwather.com when configured properly for your Canadian local(s) etc. to be an excellent standard browser source and then just bookmark the local(s) and the settings. And it's usually much more accurate than repeating the 'official' Canadian forecast that some applications and sites use.

For example, one of ours is AccuWeather.com - Canadian Forecast Center


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

A bit off-topic - but what drives me insane is that every time I watch a Flash video, my MB "motor" runs like a locomotive! It's crazy. Same when using iMovie09. Why does the motor fly off the rails like that?


----------



## MacGenius24 (Mar 4, 2008)

mgmitchell said:


> A bit off-topic - but what drives me insane is that every time I watch a Flash video, my MB "motor" runs like a locomotive! It's crazy. Same when using iMovie09. Why does the motor fly off the rails like that?


Well for Flash and Safari, let's just say they weren't made for each other. Let's face it, Flash was build for the Windows world. 

For iMovie 09, I guess it's because your using more processing power, so the computer heats up more than usual, so the fans kick into High, to maintain a cool temperature.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Again, a question answered here. Always that way. Love this site. Thanks.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

mgmitchell said:


> A bit off-topic - but what drives me insane is that every time I watch a Flash video, my MB "motor" runs like a locomotive! It's crazy. Same when using iMovie09. Why does the motor fly off the rails like that?


Depending on your MB model, it may have "integrated" graphics on the main CPU rather than a "discrete" GPU
About integrated video on Intel-based Macs

That puts the load and hence the fan speed to cool the main CPU, and you can help alleviate some of the fan speed problem by installing as much RAM as you can into the MB, and also have a look for any playback options you might have available to slow things down a bit: lesser frame rate or smaller playback window etc.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

mgmitchell said:


> A bit off-topic - but what drives me insane is that every time I watch a Flash video, my MB "motor" runs like a locomotive! It's crazy. Same when using iMovie09. Why does the motor fly off the rails like that?


My Core i5 fans speed up when I work with HD video on my Mac. I think it's safe to say that video work is taxing for any computer. The more memory and CPU power you can get, the better.

As for Flash. Well, it sucks. About the only useful purpose that I see right now is its ability to play video in just about any browser because it's ubiquitous. HTML5 video is not as widely adopted and there's no standardized codec; which makes it difficult for developers. Flash for everything else (which is mostly ads) is just annoying.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have finally abandoned the maddening beast called Safari. 

After upgrading to 5.0, I had massive problems with pages hanging and timing out. So massive that I downgraded to 4.0.5 and had no problems whatsoever.

I just recently gave 5.02 a try and the problems are worse! Firefox on the other hand is a dream. Lightening fast and reliable. I'm sure it uses less horsepower as well.

Bye Bye Safari.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

interesting. The other day I finally gave up on safari as well. It's a POS.

I've gotten one too many hangs, quits, etc. Using top sites is a nightmare.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mrjimmy said:


> I have finally abandoned the maddening beast called Safari.
> 
> After upgrading to 5.0, I had massive problems with pages hanging and timing out. So massive that I downgraded to 4.0.5 and had no problems whatsoever.
> 
> ...


+1 We're on a roll of being in agreement mrjimmy (is there a Blue Moon tonight)? 

I have been a Firefox user since it first came out and I have tried moving over to Safari several times only to come back to using Firefox. Typical to Apple, you have to use Safari the way Apple wants you to, but because Firefox is open source there are literally thousands of add-ons you can download enabling you to tailor the browser to function exactly the way you want it to.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmm. Here I was, thinking I'm cutting-edge by using Camino the past couple of months. Really no issues with it, either. But maybe there's something to using FF again consistently. I have to use it at school, but haven't bothered much at home. Also tinkered with Chrome. Too many choices! You're convincing me to return to FF for a month exclusively, and see what's what.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

groovetube said:


> interesting. The other day I finally gave up on safari as well. It's a POS.
> 
> I've gotten one too many hangs, quits, etc. Using top sites is a nightmare.


What are you using now?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Wah wah wah. I really can't say I've had any problems with Safari 5. Maybe I'm just blissfully ignorant, but I haven't really experienced the downside yet. I like the way the bookmarks are exactly the same no matter which device I use: iMac, MacBook, iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad. Can you do that with the other browsers? Is it possible some of you are being just a little too picky?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Wah wah wah. I really can't say I've had any problems with Safari 5. Maybe I'm just blissfully ignorant, but I haven't really experienced the downside yet. I like the way the bookmarks are exactly the same no matter which device I use: iMac, MacBook, iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad. Can you do that with the other browsers? Is it possible some of you are being just a little too picky?


I suppose if wanting to use something that works is picky, then yes.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Wah wah wah. I really can't say I've had any problems with Safari 5. Maybe I'm just blissfully ignorant, but I haven't really experienced the downside yet. I like the way the bookmarks are exactly the same no matter which device I use: iMac, MacBook, iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad. Can you do that with the other browsers? *Is it possible some of you are being just a little too picky?*


Uhmmm... no. We just like being able to customize our browser to work the way we want it and have it work consistently.

If Safari floats your boat... great. There are plenty of us for whom it doesn't, and it doesn't mean we are "being just a little too picky" any more than it means you don't have enough discrimination... it is subjective. No one said Safari sucks and FireFox is "better" for everyone, all that was expressed was different individual's dissatisfaction with Safari and their reasons for it, no need to make it seem like those who aren't satisfied with Safari have something wrong with them.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mrjimmy said:


> I suppose if wanting to use something that works is picky, then yes.


Hey, to each their own, buddy. You could run ten browsers if you want to. I'm just saying I haven't seen the problems you describe. Yet. 

Sometimes it's a compromise, though. I like having me bookmarks exactly where I want 'em. Can you do that with Firefox on multiple devices? Or OS's? I use Firefox at school because it's the best thing available on our locked-down Lenovo ThinkPads, but it's a real drag not having the bookmarks I'm used to, all synced up via MobileMe. I also find Firefox very slow at work, but that could just be the machine and/or operating system and/or school firewalls and such. Who knows.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> Uhmmm... no. We just like being able to customize our browser to work the way we want it and have it work consistently.
> 
> If Safari floats your boat... great. There are plenty of us for whom it doesn't, and it doesn't mean we are "being just a little too picky" any more than it means you don't have enough discrimination... it is subjective. No one said Safari sucks and FireFox is "better" for everyone, all that was expressed was different individual's dissatisfaction with Safari and their reasons for it, no need to make it seem like those who aren't satisfied with Safari have something wrong with them.


Fair enough. I apologise. But it may well be that I don't have enough discrimination. My wife thinks I could afford to have better taste in shoes and clothes, for instance.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> *Hey, to each their own, buddy*. You could run ten browsers if you want to. I'm just saying I haven't seen the problems you describe. Yet.


You are the one that started your post with 'wah wah wah' and ended it it by saying people were being too picky, _buddy_.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I had trouble with the latest version of Safari crashing. I then removed the small weather program that gave the temperature near my URL line. It hasn't crashed since and works well. I've tried Firefox and use it occasionally, but Safari does what I want, when I want and keeps all my bookmarks right on all my Apple products.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> wah wah wah. I really can't say i've had any problems with safari 5. Maybe i'm just blissfully ignorant, but i haven't really experienced the downside yet.* i like the way the bookmarks are exactly the same no matter which device i use: Imac, macbook, iphone, ipod touch, ipad.* can you do that with the other browsers? Is it possible some of you are being just a little too picky?


+10


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Fair enough. I apologise. But it may well be that I don't have enough discrimination. My wife thinks I could afford to have better taste in shoes and clothes, for instance.


Thanks for a fair/honest post fjnmusic and the apology... it is really nice when we can try to get along as a community despite our differences... much appreciated. Peace out.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> +10


So then you know 9 other people who agree with you.?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

what is this "wah wah wha" childish crap.

Grow up.

I don't know why safari crashes so much. I have no plugins or addons, I've tried all manner of repairing permissions/verifying disk etc. I just go with what isn't such a pain. Firefox for now, and run safari for needed testing. I can move bookmarks around.

If Safari gets fixed, for me anyway, I'll use it again. I am well aware of a lot of complaints with safari 5.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mrjimmy said:


> You are the one that started your post with 'wah wah wah' and ended it it by saying people were being too picky, _buddy_.


Fair enough. My bad. I apologise. On a related note, Do you think maybe wah would look better without the 'h'? I was of two minds on this.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Fair enough. My bad. I apologise.


Accepted.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> what is this "wah wah wha" childish crap.
> 
> Grow up.


Aww, GT. Growing up leads to growing old and then to dying. And dyin' to me don't sound like all that much fun. Surely your inner child must still be alive somewhere inside.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Aww, GT. Growing up leads to growing old and then to dying. And dyin' to me don't sound like all that much fu*n. Surely your inner child must still be alive somewhere inside.*


:lmao: gt knows all about his "inner child" and posts based on it regularly... as we all do at times (myself included)... having a strongly held opinion can lead to such "childish" behaviour.  Many of us are guilty... thank god it isn't a crime that results in incarceration otherwise if the "Conservatives" had their way we would all be in jail...  :lmao:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well what started as a few posts on safari causing a few users some real problems, becomes uhhh, this.

If Safari expresses a political opinion maybe this could go in another section. Until then, stand down.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Safari makes Robbie Ford wheezy.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Opera anyone?*

A Night at the Opera
~ Act X.VI 
Camino, disguised as a SeaMonkey goes on Safari to find the elusive Fire Fox.
Suddenly a nasty Flock of browsers crash on top of his companions Shira and Navigator.

tbc...





groovetube said:


> well what started as a few posts on safari causing a few users some real problems, becomes uhhh, this.
> 
> If Safari expresses a political opinion maybe this could go in another section. Until then, stand down.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

jawknee said:


> Safari makes Robbie Ford wheezy.


George Jefferson's wife? I'd pay to see that.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

mrjimmy said:


> George Jefferson's wife? I'd pay to see that.


Haha. Good one!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> well what started as a few posts on safari causing a few users some real problems, becomes uhhh, this.
> 
> If Safari expresses a political opinion maybe this could go in another section. Until then, stand down.


C'mon gt have a sense of humour.. I pointed the finger at myself to... it is ok to laugh at yourself once in awhile as well as others.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well sure, but we're just sayin safari doesn't run so well for some of us. It's not to say Safari wont ever work well, just this version has problems.

I'm not sure at what point this needed to be a group therapy session.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> well sure, but we're just sayin safari doesn't run so well for some of us. It's not to say Safari wont ever work well, just this version has problems.
> 
> *I'm not sure at what point this needed to be a group therapy session.*


We have a few doctors in the house here at ehMac at all times, so you never know when one is going to break out.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> We have a few doctors in the house here at ehMac at all times, so you never know when one is going to break out.


I'm thinking maybe he doesn't chew his food thoroughly. :lmao:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> We have a few doctors in the house here at ehMac at all times, so you never know when one is going to break out.


perhaps. It seems people get hysterical when someone reports problems with an apple product. So maybe this is a good thing?

eesh.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

screature said:


> We have a few doctors in the house here at ehMac at all times, so you never know when one is going to break out.


Speaking of break out, I have this rash...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Day 4 without Safari and how sweet it is! A pleasant browsing experience from morning till night with FF. So much so that I zapped Safari from the Dock and banished it to a sub folder.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I've abandoned safari as well. It just kept losing it's network connection and nothing I tried woul fix it. Since switching to chrome, no problems.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mrjimmy said:


> Day 4 without Safari and how sweet it is! A pleasant browsing experience from morning till night with FF. So much so that I zapped Safari from the Dock and banished it to a sub folder.


While mine continues to work flawlessly.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> While mine continues to work flawlessly.


Who cares?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

No no mr Jimmy see that automatically means your experience doesn't count.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I really find the these Safari 'problem' posts to this Mac list a bit odd when not one client nor any poster on our local VMUG listserv and other sites has experienced any super problems, and even a Google search on 'Mac Safari 5.0.2 problems' produces very few proper hits.

Even my youngest programming son who was an avid FF user has switched back to using Safari 5.0.2.

I wonder what else is wrong with your Macs and/or if any basic maintenance OS X has been done on them. Hmmm...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

pm-r said:


> I really find the these Safari 'problem' posts to this Mac list a bit odd when not one client nor any poster on our local VMUG listserv and other sites has experienced any super problems, and even a Google search on 'Mac Safari 5.0.2 problems' produces very few proper hits.
> 
> Even my youngest programming son who was an avid FF user has switched back to using Safari 5.0.2.
> 
> I wonder what else is wrong with your Macs and/or if any basic maintenance OS X has been done on them. Hmmm...


4.0.5 worked fine. FF works fine. Hmmm...

Google Safari 5 + problems and you get lots of results.


----------

